# Sobre a pronúncia de palavras iniciadas por “geo”



## meencantesp

Existe alguma recomendação quanto à maneira ideal de pronunciar a letra é, se aberto ou fechado? “Géo-grafia” ou “gêo-grafia”? “Géo-política” ou “gêo-política”? “Géo-estratégico” ou “gêo-estratégico”?

(_O hífen aqui é só para que não se crie confusão entre o acento usado para indicar a abertura ou o fechamento da vogal e o acento tônico._)


----------



## jazyk

Géo-grafia nunca ouvi. Consigo imaginar tal pronúncia em alguns pontos do Norte e Nordeste do Brasil, já as duas outras com géo me parecem melhores, talvez por as palavras terem dois acentos, um primário e um secundário.


----------



## Leandro

Se eu não me engano o "e" fechado é usado em "palavras completas", como "geografia", "geologia", "geólogo" etc. (em alguns lugares do Norte e Nordeste do Brasil eles tendem a abrir a primeira sílaba de toda palavra, então você poderá ouvir "géografia"). O resto é tudo com "e" aberto porque o "geo-" é um prefixo que após a reforma ortográfica, o hífen foi removido na maioria dos casos, mas dá para saber quando é prefixo e quando é uma palavra inteira. Logo, "geopolítica", "geo-estratégico", "geobiologia", "geo-história" etc., tudo com o "e" aberto (é).


----------



## jazyk

Geoestratégico já se escrevia sem hífen antes da reforma ortográfica. É um pseudoprefixo.


----------



## Leandro

jazyk said:


> Geoestratégico já se escrevia sem hífen antes da reforma ortográfica. É um pseudoprefixo.



Nem sabia. Então, "geoestratégico" se fala com o "e" fechado, como em "geologia" e "geografia". Vi num artigo sobre a fonologia de ditongos e a palavra "geoestratégico" estava como "gèòestratégico".


----------



## Nonstar

Eu pronuncio geoestratégica com _e _abehrrto.


----------



## jazyk

A reforma orto*gráfica* não afeta a pronúncia nem qualquer outro aspecto da língua.


----------



## Carfer

A discussão centrou-se na pronúncia brasileira, mas interessa acrescentar que a pronúncia portuguesa mais comum é 'je-u-grafia', com o '_e_' mud, ou então soando 'i': 'ji-u-grafia'. Noutras palavras, porém, o '_e_' é aberto ou ligeiramente fechado: '_geopolítica_', '_geotermia_', por exemplo. Varia bastante.


----------



## jazyk

Não sei o que é um e mudo.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei nada de fonética, mas o que me ensinaram no liceu foi isto:
Em um sistema de escrita alfabético, uma letra muda é aquela que, em uma palavra particular ou em todo o sistema, não corresponde a qualquer som. Letra muda – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
O “e” mudo - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Aprender Português Europeu - Guia de Pronúncia das Vogais


----------



## jazyk

Mas se ele é "mudo" (li o texto que nos facultou), então a pronúncia é jugrafia? 

Ou por mudo quer dizer que é um xevá, como o a do inglês about?


----------



## guihenning

É difícil de falar de regra ou pronúncia correta, no caso, porque o português do Brasil tende a neutralizar as vogais átonas pré-tônicas, sobretudo se se encontrarem longe da sílaba tônica. A neutralização varia de indivíduo para indivíduo. Às vezes a vogal se reduz, como em "poleiro" /p*u*lê(i)ru/, às vezes se neutraliza em uma vogal aparentemente fechada /g*e*ografía/ e, às vezes, sobretudo no nordeste, a vogal pré-tônica é aberta /pr*é*zênti/ mesmo se átona. De maneira geral, as variantes do português não diferenciam ou dão preferência específica para vogais reduzidas ou neutralizadas, veja-se #8 para o português europeu ou as pronúncias /t*e*átru/ ou /tch*i*átru/ para o português do Brasil.

_Note-se, entretanto, que embora a neutralização e redução vocálicas ocorram em maior proporção no português europeu, essa variante costuma preservar timbres abertos de prefixos e pseudoprefixos e conservar crases antiquíssimas que o português do Brasil tende a simplesmente neutralizar, veja-se /pr*e*gar/ [fixar com pregos] (xevá) e /pr*è*gar/ (e aberto) [propagar doutrina, fazer sermão] que no Brasil são pronunciadas indistintamente por contra da neutralização._

A quem interessar possa, há literatura sobre isso aqui


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Mas se ele é "mudo" (li o texto que nos facultou), então a pronúncia é jugrafia?
> 
> Ou por mudo quer dizer que é um xevá, como o a do inglês about?



Não, soa '_je-u-grafia_'. Posso, evidentemente, estar enganado, mas o que me ensinaram (ou que erradamente interpretei, o que naturalmente não descarto) foi que, nesses casos, o '_e_' não tem propriamente som, daí ser mudo. É a mesma terminologia, aliás, que é usada no texto do último link que citei, no qual é dado como exemplo de 'e' mudo o '_e_' de '_de_'. Se está certo ou errado, não sei, não é da minha competência. Quanto aos xevás, é designação que nessa época não era ensinada e com a qual, de resto, só tomei contacto neste forum.


----------



## jazyk

Não entendo, mas paciência. Com xevá entenderia.

E como pode a preposição de ter e mudo? Fica só o som da consoante D? Mais uma vez, com xevá entenderia. A menos que e mudo seja/fosse algo inexato e correspondente a xevá que se diz(ia) às crianças portuguesas para que não se assustassem com esta estranha palavra de origem hebraica.


----------



## guihenning

O francês também usa(va) a mesma nomenclatura ou "e caduc". Hodiernamente se prefere xevá por ser terminologia mais exata. O e mudo/muet/caduc não significa(va) exatamente que não se proferisse, mas que podia não se proferir.

_[…] est une voyelle virtuelle : *elle peut ou non* se manifester dans un mot selon des facteurs comme l'environnement (cas de __sandhi__), l'accent du locuteur, le __registre de langue__ adopté… _


----------



## jazyk

Sendo assim, agora para mim está claro.


----------



## Alecm

jazyk said:


> Sendo assim, agora para mim está claro.


É o mesmo que acontecesse com a palavra "pessoa" em Portugal.

Não é nem pêssoa, nem pissoa, mas algo como pssoa.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Alecm said:


> É o mesmo que acontecesse com a palavra "pessoa" em Portugal.


Se não me engano, deveria  ser o fonema * /ɨ/* que não existe no português brasileiro (pelo menos na maioria dos dialetos). Pelo contrário, encontra-se muito frequentemente no português europeu, em palavras tais como_ de, que, pessoa, fevereiro, etc._


----------



## englishmania

Meencantesp, em Portugal, dizemos "jiu-grafia" (geografia) e "géo-física" (geofísica).


----------

